# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  منخبنا الوطني خطوات للأمام  عافيته في عافية انديتنا

## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
..
حقيقة ان المنتخب اصبح يلعب كرة ممرحلة ومتقنة وبتركيز عال
وبتكتيك في بناء الهجمة 
واصبح يمتاز ايضا بسرعة الانتشار والانكماش وقوة الانقضاض
والضغط علي حامل الكرة
فقط ما يعيب افراد منتخبنا الوطني هو تدني اللياقة البدنية
واظن ان هذا بسبب السهر علي الفيس بوك
..
واخيرا اصبحت كرتنا تتعافي فعافيتها تظهر في منتخبنا الوطني الذي يمثل خليط من انديتنا
لذا اتوقع ان يكون هذا العام عام تميز لانديتنا في البطولات الافريقية
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*لو لعب منتخبنا الوطني مباراته القادمة بتركيز اكثر
ووضع اللاعبين في بالهم تفكير اصدقائهم واهلهم عنهم وهم يلعبون 
ولعبوا بجدية منذ البداية وحتي النهاية
فالهدفين ستاتي ان شاء الله
واكثر
..
فقد تعودنا من لاعيبينا تشتت تركيزهم في الشوط الاول 
ولن ينشطوا الا بعد ان يتم احراز هدف فيهم
فاتمني ان يدخلوا الملعب وفي ذهنهم انهم متاخرين بهدفين وعلي هذا الاساس يقاتلوا
..
اثبت لاعبينا انهم الافضل فقط التركيز والتخلي عن رهبة الدقائق الاولي
..
وان شاء الله متأهلون ان هم ارادوا
...


*

----------


## samawal

*ان شاء الله يا مرهف يحدث المراد

لو أن مازدا كان شجاعاً أمس الأول
وقام بإخراج معاوية وإدخال مصعب مع مهند 
في الجهة اليسرى .. وأدخل عبد الرحمن كرنقو 
ليلعب على الجهة اليمنى بجانب قلق وبله جابر
لأحرز المننتخب أكثر من ثلاثة أهداف خاصة بعد 
هدف بشة البديع.. وذلك بإستغلال مهارة الرباعي 
على الجهتين اليمنى واليسرى مع الطول الفارع لكل من 
بشة ونزار داخل الصندوق إضافة إلى علاء الدين يوسف 
القادم من الخلف.
ليت مازدا يتحلى بالشجاعة اللازمة في المباراة القادمة
فوالله اللاعبين أدوا ما عليهم وربنا يوفقهم ويوفق جهازنا الفني
لإستغلال الإمكانيات المهولة للصقور خاصة في نصف الساعة 
الأخيرة.

*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*والله نتمنى ما تكون فوورة ساااي
وما اظن المنتخب له علاقة كبييرة بالاندية 
شوف  الليلة المغاربة طارو .. واندية المغرب الوداد والمغربي الفاسي والفتح  الرباطي لعبوا في نهائيات بطولات الاندية الافريقية الابطال والكونفدرالية 
وشوف متخب زي النيجر وزامبيا وغينيا ما عندها اي كورة علي مستوي الاندية .. لكن منتخباتها زي الورد 
ليبيا انديتها مش ولا بد والان منتخبها بقدم في كورة ممتازة 
المنتخب السوداني لن يتقدم الا بعد ما تبتعد عنه النظرة الضيقة التي ينظر بها الجميع اليه 
والا بعد استقدام جهاز فني كبير يعرف ماذا يريد ان يصنع .. 
ولسة الطريق طويييييل الاخ مرهف عشان نقول المنتخب يملك تأهله في يده 

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

ان شاء الله يا مرهف يحدث المراد

لو أن مازدا كان شجاعاً أمس الأول
وقام بإخراج معاوية وإدخال مصعب مع مهند 
في الجهة اليسرى .. وأدخل عبد الرحمن كرنقو 
ليلعب على الجهة اليمنى بجانب قلق وبله جابر
لأحرز المننتخب أكثر من ثلاثة أهداف خاصة بعد 
هدف بشة البديع.. وذلك بإستغلال مهارة الرباعي 
على الجهتين اليمنى واليسرى مع الطول الفارع لكل من 
بشة ونزار داخل الصندوق إضافة إلى علاء الدين يوسف 
القادم من الخلف.
ليت مازدا يتحلى بالشجاعة اللازمة في المباراة القادمة
فوالله اللاعبين أدوا ما عليهم وربنا يوفقهم ويوفق جهازنا الفني
لإستغلال الإمكانيات المهولة للصقور خاصة في نصف الساعة 
الأخيرة.




ان شاء الله سموأل 
واكثر ما غاظني في مباراة الافيال السابقة
هي ضعف الجهة اليمني التي بني منها منتخب الافيال هجماته
امام تفرج مازدا !
نعم لابد من تفعيل الاطراف لتكون الهجمات من العمق ومن الاطراف
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل مخاوي
					

والله نتمنى ما تكون فوورة ساااي
وما اظن المنتخب له علاقة كبييرة بالاندية 
شوف  الليلة المغاربة طارو .. واندية المغرب الوداد والمغربي الفاسي والفتح  الرباطي لعبوا في نهائيات بطولات الاندية الافريقية الابطال والكونفدرالية 
وشوف متخب زي النيجر وزامبيا وغينيا ما عندها اي كورة علي مستوي الاندية .. لكن منتخباتها زي الورد 
ليبيا انديتها مش ولا بد والان منتخبها بقدم في كورة ممتازة 
المنتخب السوداني لن يتقدم الا بعد ما تبتعد عنه النظرة الضيقة التي ينظر بها الجميع اليه 
والا بعد استقدام جهاز فني كبير يعرف ماذا يريد ان يصنع .. 
ولسة الطريق طويييييل الاخ مرهف عشان نقول المنتخب يملك تأهله في يده 




ان شاء الله ما فورة بل هي قرائن امامنا نبني عليها فكرتنا
المنتخب بالجد اصبح مظهره مشرف جدا
..
نحن نختلف عن المغرب العربي لان منتخبهم عبارة عن خليط من اكثر من عشرة اندية
بينما منتخبنا يعتبر خليط من ناديين او ثلاثة
اي االمريخ والهلال وناديين اخرين او ثلاثة ووجود لاعبي الاندية خلاف مريخ هلال ليس مؤثر
لذا عافية منتخبنا في عافية انديتنا التي تمثل خارجيا
..
كان لاعبي المنتخب لا يلعبون ثلاث باصات صحيحة ولم يكن هنالك اي تكتيك ولا تكنيك
بل مجرد فوضي فقط 
اليوم اصبحنا نري فنيات في طريقة اللعب والباصات وتكتيك جيد جدا وتكنيك عالي
..
صدقني ليس بعيدا ان نقول ان تأهل منتخبنا بايدي اللاعبين ان ارادوا هم ذلك
ان هم جدوا واجتهدوا ولعبوا بعزيمة واصرار وعملوا علي تلافي السلبيات 
وتم رفع معدل اللياقة سيتأهل المنتخب باذن الله
...
*

----------


## jafaros

*لأول مرة نشعر بشكل وطعم ونكهة للمنتخب ..... نتمني التوفيق والتأهل للدور القادم إن شاء الله 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

لأول مرة نشعر بشكل وطعم ونكهة للمنتخب ..... نتمني التوفيق والتأهل للدور القادم إن شاء الله 



 نتمني التوفيق والتأهل للدور القادم إن شاء الله
...

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 نتمني التوفيق والتأهل للدور القادم إن شاء الله
...




رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي 
:2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge  4p4::2uge4p4::a033:

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فعلا الاولاد بقو يلعبو كوره حديثه ورفعو راسنا
ما شاء الله وتبارك الله نتمنى لهم الصعود للمرحلة القادمة !! 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*تمام أصبحوا بلعبوا كورة ممرحلة وجميلة بسبب مبارياتهم الودية مع (الكاميرون)و(تونس)(السنغال)و(الجابون ) هذه التجارب القوية مع هذه المنتخبات الكبيرة أزالة منهم رهبة اللعب مع المنتخبات الكبيرة والأسماء الكبيرة وشوية عقلانية وشجاعة من مازدا يريح هيثم مصطفى بدكة البدلاء ويدفع بالشباب (فيصل موسى أو كرونقو أو رمضان عجب) الأمور بتيقى واضحة ولحظت أشياء أخرى من خلال المباريات السابقة اللاعيبن داخل الملعب مابكونوا مرتاحين لوجود هذا الهيثم وربنا يوفقهم فى المباراة القادمة ضد بوركينا فاسو أول دولة غادرت كأس الأمم الأفريقية وآمالنا معلقة على خسارة انجولا من ساحل العاج وفوزنا بأكثر من هدف على بوركينا فاسو وأنا صراحة بهمنى المنتخب بغض النظر عن ال (11) اللاعبين منو مادام كلهم بمثلو الوطن وربنا يوفق المنتخب ويحقق الإنتصار والتأهل للدور الثانى ومن بعده الذهاب بعيداً فى البطولة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا لكم احبائي علي المرور
..
في الفيس أحد الاحباب قرأ الكلام ده قال لي احلام اليقظة !
..
يا هو ما كان متابع الكورة السودانية كويس
يا انا افترضت شيئ لم اراه
..
المنتخب اصبح يلعب الكرة الممرحلة والباصات المتقنة
وبتكتيك رائع هذه حقيقة لا تقبل الجدال
..
تمنياتي بالفوز المؤزر ان شاء الله والتأهل
...

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله بالجد لعب المنتخب المبارتان بصورة طيبة جدا ولنقل ان الحظ عاندنا جدا 
ولكن باذن الله القادم احلي
وتمنياتي للمنتخب بالتوفيق ووصوله الي هذه المرحلة فأل حسن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بقدر ما نتمنى الفوز للمنتخب الا ان مازدا لايستحق هذا الانجاز ابدا
احترنا نسوي شنو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*من أجمل المباريات التى شهدتها للمنتخب السودانى
هى مباريتيه فى بطولة الامم الإفريقية نسخة 20012


تمركز جيد
سرعة فى الأداء والتمرير
إنتشار إيجابى للاعبين

ما ينقص المنتخب هو المهاجم القناص
فمن الملاحظ أن صقور الجديان تهاجم بكل قوتها
ولكن تفشل فى ختام الهجمة
وأكبر دليل
أن أهداف المنتخب أحرزها لاعب الوسط بشة

لا أعتقد أن السودان يخلو من المهاجمين الصريحين
ولا المنتخب حكراً على المريخ أو الهلال
حتى يصاحب العقم الهجومى الوطنى للناديين المنتخب السودانى

ما يحمد للمنتخب
رغم الهزيمة الأولى والتعادل الثانى
إلا أن اللاعبين يؤدون المبارة على زات النسق 
من بدايتها وإلى نهايتها
وإن إنخفض المخزن اللياقى لديهم
ولكن
الخروج من السلبية التى صاحبت تجارب المنتخب السابقة
إلى الإيجابية فى الإستحواز على الكرة
والجراءة فى إقتحام مناطق الخصم
هو خطوة كبيرة إلى الامام .

نتمنى ان نرى المنتخب السودانى فى الدور الثانى
كما نتمنى أن لا تهبط الروح المعنوية للاعبين .

وفووووووووووووق فوووووووووووووق سودانا فووووووووووووووق
*

----------

